# Sound of a tip



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Is there a better sound than a pax reaching into their wallet to pull out a 5 or 10? I hear the sound and try not to get giddy.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Is there a better sound than a pax reaching into their wallet to pull out a 5 or 10? I hear the sound and try not to get giddy.


Certainly better than the sound of flatulence and following smell my first pax yesterday tipped me with. Lousy overall day in general.
Congrats on getting those elusive things called tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The sound of dollar bills sliding across eachother 3 minutes from the destination is music to my ears!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> The sound of dollar bills sliding across eachother 3 minutes from the destination is music to my ears!


Almost as sweet sounding as "5 stars bro"
:/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Almost as sweet sounding as "5 stars bro"
> :/


I know many of you are unfamiliar with that sounds of dollar on dollar action!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a fetiche for badges LOL


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Especially when the dollars are soo new, they stick together and the pax struggle to separate them. It's best when they are drunk and try to separate new bills.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel uncomfortable when I hear the wallet rustling noises unless it is while the car is still moving to the destination. I feel uneasy because of the awkward silence. I worry that I might say something or look at them wrong during that silence or not react with enough gratitude when they give me bills and they might downrate me. When you get to the destination and the pax is spending 30 seconds reaching around in his wallet, where do you look? Eye contact is cool or uncool? I get nervous and usually try to pretend I don't hear it and look away from them until they are ready to give it to me. I have a very hard time expressing gratitude. I love to have gotten a tip but the process of actually taking it out of someone's hand I find stressful. I can't wait until that moment is over, but I love tips because, quite honestly, even a small tip makes a huge difference in how much I make since most of my earnings are consumed by car expenses. That is one thing I like about the Lyft in-app tips is that it eliminates the awkwardness.

As a kid I easily got excited over small things and when I accepted a gift people knew I was genuine in my gratitude. But now I have trouble appearing outwardly enthusiastic no matter how awesome a gift or offer to me tends to be, and when I try it looks like I'm faking it, even when I'm not. It is as if people can see through me and see I am ungrateful somehow even if when I really am grateful. How do you put on that genuine smile when it won't come and your fake smile looks fake? I may have a genuine smile before someone offers me a tip or gift but I usually get so nervous when someone offers me something that I can't keep a genuine smile.

Even worse is when they pull out money and then say things hinting about their reluctance to give it to me by talking about how poor they are as if they expect me to say, "it's okay you don't have to give it to me" or say something about how they didn't have any money to tip me with. I once had a person say he was going to give me a $10 tip, and I said "awesome" and then he said he was expecting me to say I can't accept tips or at least refuse the first time because he knows that is what we are "supposed" to say. He never gave me a tip.

I wish people would just shut up about tipping unless they are actually going to give a tip, and only gave a tip they are willing to give. I also wish people who planned to tip would get it ready while the car is moving instead of waiting to the end to even see if they have one.

I don't feel bad when someone leaves without tipping.

I do feel bad when someone talks about tipping and they don't, or when they try to make me feel guilty about taking it, and I've grown to strongly dislike it when a passenger says anything about tipping early on in the trip. A passenger that says they are going to tip is almost guaranteed to not give you a tip at the end. Even when they are rustling their wallet or talking about a tip at the very end it is at best 50/50 whether you will actually get a tip or whether you will get an excuse and a terrible awkward exchange of words. I've had multiple times where a person digs through their wallet and then says they cannot tip because all they have is a $20, $50 or $100 bill. I carry change for $100. I offer change but every time I've offered change I still get no tip.

Last time a pax said he only had a big bill, I said I could make change. He says, "No, that's okay" as if I am somehow doing him a favor by making change so he can tip me and he is being nice to me by not making me have to go through the effort of breaking his big bill so I can keep a dollar.

Sometimes when they can't find money to tip and they appear genuine, I even feel bad, not because I didn't get a tip, but because now I have to empathize with their embarrassment of not being able to find one after offering.

I also always check the Lyft rides after the fact when a pax says they are going to tip me to see if they did. So far NONE of the people who said they were going to tip me did. The only people who left a tip through the Lyft app are people who never brought up tipping during the ride, with the exception of one person who showed me them checking out on their phone after the trip and clicked on a tip.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Is there a better sound than a pax reaching into their wallet to pull out a 5 or 10? I hear the sound and try not to get giddy.


At night do you turn on interior light so pax can dig in purse/wallet? I typically do.

I got 2 stripper dollars yesterday!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> At night do you turn on interior light so pax can dig in purse/wallet? I typically do.
> 
> I got 2 stripper dollars yesterday!


Strippers are the best tippers!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I feel uncomfortable when I hear the wallet rustling noises unless it is while the car is still moving to the destination. I feel uneasy because of the awkward silence. I worry that I might say something or look at them wrong during that silence or not react with enough gratitude when they give me bills and they might downrate me. When you get to the destination and the pax is spending 30 seconds reaching around in his wallet, where do you look? Eye contact is cool or uncool? I get nervous and usually try to pretend I don't hear it and look away from them until they are ready to give it to me. I have a very hard time expressing gratitude. I love to have gotten a tip but the process of actually taking it out of someone's hand I find stressful. I can't wait until that moment is over, but I love tips because, quite honestly, even a small tip makes a huge difference in how much I make since most of my earnings are consumed by car expenses. That is one thing I like about the Lyft in-app tips is that it eliminates the awkwardness.
> 
> As a kid I easily got excited over small things and when I accepted a gift people knew I was genuine in my gratitude. But now I have trouble appearing outwardly enthusiastic no matter how awesome a gift or offer to me tends to be, and when I try it looks like I'm faking it, even when I'm not. It is as if people can see through me and see I am ungrateful somehow even if when I really am grateful. How do you put on that genuine smile when it won't come and your fake smile looks fake? I may have a genuine smile before someone offers me a tip or gift but I usually get so nervous when someone offers me something that I can't keep a genuine smile.
> 
> ...


Dang! Man and I thought I had issues... 
Just put a sign in the Headrest.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Almost as sweet sounding as "5 stars bro"
> :/


BHAHHAHAHA

5 stars!

good one



Trafficat said:


> Strippers are the best tippers!


I've only had one and no tip, but I actually think she was an escort, so your theory may be true.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> once had a person say he was going to give me a $10 tip, and I said "awesome" and then he said he was expecting me to say I can't accept tips or at least refuse the first time because he knows that is what we are "supposed" to say. He never gave me a tip.


I hope you gave that piece of trash one star.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Is there a better sound than a pax reaching into their wallet to pull out a 5 or 10? I hear the sound and try not to get giddy.


Hahahaha same


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I hope you gave that piece of trash one star.


Yea I would have downrated his ass just for being a ****** about it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is how I spell the sound of bills...
Schlik, Schlik. Schlik. I think I am going to change my nickname to...Schlik.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

The sound of knockers slapping up against each other when driving girls around the pothole-filled roads of Massachusetts.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

jchc22 said:


> BHAHHAHAHA
> 
> 5 stars!
> 
> ...


I've had a few.... cheap ass *****es don't tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Is there a better sound than a pax reaching into their wallet to pull out a 5 or 10? I hear the sound and try not to get giddy.


LOL! I was envisioning quagmire "giggitty!" At the sound of a paper money crinkling.

What's sad is u hear them reaching inside their purse or wallet, u drop them off and it was false alarm.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I feel uncomfortable when I hear the wallet rustling noises unless it is while the car is still moving to the destination. I feel uneasy because of the awkward silence. I worry that I might say something or look at them wrong during that silence or not react with enough gratitude when they give me bills and they might downrate me. When you get to the destination and the pax is spending 30 seconds reaching around in his wallet, where do you look? Eye contact is cool or uncool? I get nervous and usually try to pretend I don't hear it and look away from them until they are ready to give it to me. I have a very hard time expressing gratitude. I love to have gotten a tip but the process of actually taking it out of someone's hand I find stressful. I can't wait until that moment is over, but I love tips because, quite honestly, even a small tip makes a huge difference in how much I make since most of my earnings are consumed by car expenses. That is one thing I like about the Lyft in-app tips is that it eliminates the awkwardness.
> 
> As a kid I easily got excited over small things and when I accepted a gift people knew I was genuine in my gratitude. But now I have trouble appearing outwardly enthusiastic no matter how awesome a gift or offer to me tends to be, and when I try it looks like I'm faking it, even when I'm not. It is as if people can see through me and see I am ungrateful somehow even if when I really am grateful. How do you put on that genuine smile when it won't come and your fake smile looks fake? I may have a genuine smile before someone offers me a tip or gift but I usually get so nervous when someone offers me something that I can't keep a genuine smile.
> 
> ...


Well then I'd say you just don't have enough experience with being tipped. I delivered pizzas for many years. Enough said


----------

